# FREAKMONT VII May 13th - 12pm



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

It's back. Lets make this the biggest one yet. Last year was rather Z heavy with some various support of other models. This year we want to see a wide variety of models ranging from old datsuns to classic nissans to styling Infinitis showing there ride and enjoying great food. 

Click on the pic above for more info and to RSVP to let us know who's bringing what. 

You got a month and half to do what you need to be there. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Chinaman808 and I will be there for the frontiers


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

awesome It'd be great to have a line of truck. Last saturday we (TeamDriven) was having a picture day at Treasure Island and there was big toyota meet happening at the same time at the same place. With like lines of cars and truck alike. Would be friggin awesome to see Frontiers, Titans, Armada, heck even Xterras  all lined up and showing their stuff.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Caravans: If you haven't found it yet on the Freakmont site there is a caravan page. http://www.team-driven.net/events/2006/freakmont7/caravan.htm

What I need is if there is any other caravan not listed please email me at [email protected] in the following format:

Name of caravan group (area, club, etc.)
Meet up location:
Time to arrive:
Time of Pullout(depart):
Contact:

Thanks.

FYI we have currently over 120 registered.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

seriously, no one else from this site is coming?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

THANK YOU EVERYONE. With out you being there and enjoying the time bringing the food and cars and being safe and keeping things low key this event would not have been a success. THANK YOU. 

For pictures just click on the picture in the first post or just go to. 
http://www.team-driven.net/events/2006/freakmont7/

If you have any pictures please send them to me at [email protected] or [email protected]
I am able to host them all. 

Everyone of you all are the best. THANKS.


----------

